# Removal of Nodules and Goiter



## partyofsix (Jun 19, 2013)

Hi everyone! I am a newly diagnosed Hashi's patient after about two full years of complaining to my doctor. It's been a frustrating journey, but I am finally getting some answers.

Anyways, I have a goiter and nodules on my thryoid with the Hashi's. I want the nodules and goiter removed for sure and would really like to have my entire thryoid removed.

Did anyone go about having surgery and if so, how did you find a doctor that was willing to do it? I was referred to a very old and old school endo that I do not like what so ever. I have been looking around for someone else and want to find someone that is trustful and knowledgeble. Does anyone have any endo recommendations in Southeast Michigan?

Any advice you all can provide would be appreciated.

Thanks! 
Pam


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I had my thyroid removed, but for cancer, not for Hashi's. Still, I feel great and am so happy to have it gone.

Just as a FYI, if they don't remove a sinlge nodule or a goiter but all or part of your thyroid.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

An ENT might be able to help you out. Do the nodules or goiters cause you discomfort? Losing the thyroid can be difficult to adjust to, if you are impatient....as I was. :/ Good luck!


----------



## partyofsix (Jun 19, 2013)

Thanks everyone so far!

I have a constant feeling like a pill is stuck in the one side of my throat and have a horrible time when I lay down to go to sleep, often feeling like my throat is being smushed and I can't breathe.

The endo started me no 50 of syntroid, but I haven't noticed any changes. Big chunks of hair have started falling out though, so I don't know if it is from the syntroid or the thryoid.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

partyofsix said:


> Thanks everyone so far!
> 
> I have a constant feeling like a pill is stuck in the one side of my throat and have a horrible time when I lay down to go to sleep, often feeling like my throat is being smushed and I can't breathe.
> 
> The endo started me no 50 of syntroid, but I haven't noticed any changes. Big chunks of hair have started falling out though, so I don't know if it is from the syntroid or the thryoid.


I take it you have had an ultra-sound?

Webster's suggestion to see an ENT is a good one!


----------



## sweetheart5703 (Jun 20, 2013)

Synthroid can cause hair loss. If it is falling out in chunks I would tell your doctor. Might need an adjustment. I am starting synthroid this weekend and I am scared of this happening.  I already lose hair but not in chunks. Just sheds all day long.



partyofsix said:


> Thanks everyone so far!
> 
> I have a constant feeling like a pill is stuck in the one side of my throat and have a horrible time when I lay down to go to sleep, often feeling like my throat is being smushed and I can't breathe.
> 
> The endo started me no 50 of syntroid, but I haven't noticed any changes. Big chunks of hair have started falling out though, so I don't know if it is from the syntroid or the thryoid.


----------

